# Nude photos in a public place?????



## Kanikula

A friend of mine has asked for "animalistic" type photographs taken of himself. He wants to be in the nudy though 

Im trying to look into the legallity of it. Obviously we wont be in a public park, but we will be in woodland which im sure the occasional rambler/dog walker would use. 


Any advice would be appriciated.
Take in mind im in the UK.


----------



## Sideburns

indecent exposure.

But if nobody catches you...then meh.  You could just be sneaky sneaky about it.


----------



## jols

he he he just be careful  [de ja vu]


----------



## Kanikula

Sideburns said:


> *indecent exposure*.
> 
> But if nobody catches you...then meh.  You could just be sneaky sneaky about it.



Yeah i did think that .... not sure if i want to be sneeky about it though with me just starting out and all that..


----------



## Sideburns

Kanikula said:


> Yeah i did think that .... not sure if i want to be sneeky about it though with me just starting out and all that..



I'd do it personally...
Just find a spot far enough from the normal path that you don't think anyone would go close.

Or...time it.  DO a few shots really fast...then get dressed...make sure you are watching for people...

If you go to a regular trail or something...then ya...bad idea..

but if you know a forest or park or something and there's not heavy traffic, or it's too cold for people to be out anyways...you'll be fine.

I've seen people take naked pictures in the middle of the city before...at old gas stations or in front of truckstops...
You just time it....and keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Alex_B

I think in the UK things are still very relaxed compared to other parts of this planet 

get some people to assist you and warn you if the wrong people approach


----------



## stubbsk

In the UK most people would find it funny, even the police, that is as long as you weren't making it obvious you were naked to an old lady.


----------



## Kanikula

LOL So you all think its a goer then!!


----------



## stubbsk

Yeah definitely. Just as long as we get to see the pictures.


----------



## Kanikula

Your all little demons in disguise! LOL

OK ill agree to it...If i get caught- your so in trouble!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds like fun.  Don't get caught by anyone who cares


----------



## Alpha

Bring a lookout, and don't use equipment that you can't pick up and run away with quickly.


----------



## Kanikula

MaxBloom said:


> Bring a lookout, and don't use equipment that you can't pick up and run away with quickly.



 Have you done this before  Im just going to be taking my camera bag with 2 lenses and the body.


----------



## Alpha

I haven't done it on any street corners or anything, but have done it in public places. Never been caught/interrupted, though.


----------



## JerryPH

Sideburns said:


> ...or if it's too cold for people to be out anyways...you'll be fine.


 
Yeah, but then the "model" has to worry about "shrinkage".  Thats never a good thing to have happen at a nudy shoot. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## kundalini

Descretion and common sense should prevail leaving little doubt of the opportune moments to shoot.  From my little stint in the UK you shouldn't have any worries.  Have a business card ready to whip out in case of emergency.  Not his, yours.

Why don't girls understand the "shrinkage" factor.  It's a fact.


----------



## JIP

Alex_B said:


> I think in the UK things are still very relaxed compared to other parts of this planet
> 
> get some people to assist you and warn you if the wrong people approach


 
I think anywhere but the US has a much more relaxed attitude about such things.


----------



## skieur

As a student, I worked at a beach near a large urban city but down a quiet road and over a bridge.  After a storm or before bad weather in the summer when the beach was deserted by the usual types was when movie companies and photographers came out of "nowhere" with their models to shoot private activities in "public".

I will always remember doubling up with laughter when the police suddenly raided the beach and everyone was running in every direction.   It was like something out of the Keystone Cops.

skieur


----------



## RyanLilly

use a lookout and have a trench coat or other long jacket handy for the model.


----------



## Battou

Look outs, If you are deep enough into the trees you should be fine but have some lookouts to be on the safe side. Definately go for it if you want to.

*EDIT*
maybe I should have read all the responces first....it's all been said alredy


----------



## Iron Flatline

RyanLilly said:


> use a lookout and have a trench coat or other long jacket handy for the model.


Better would be a robe, to make it seem less sneaky. Wear the artistic badge loudly, that way people will know what you're doing should they question the morality of it... if you're sneaky, they'll think you're shooting pr0n.


----------



## airgunr

Didn't some guy walk the length of the country in the Nude in the last couple of years?

If I remember correctly he did get arrested several times but they kept letting him go so.......   ;^D


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Go for it! Chances are, you won't get caught. And even if you do, it'd be more of an embarrassing situation than a criminal ordeal anyways. Go for it, for sure!


----------



## Brotage

If all else fails just yell "RAPE!" a bunch of times.

(only kidding)


----------



## The_Traveler

It's 9C in the London area.  Is he aware of the shrinkage factor?


----------



## Alex_B

The_Traveler said:


> It's 9C in the London area.  Is he aware of the shrinkage factor?



Wow, The_Traveler is still around


----------



## Alex_B

airgunr said:


> Didn't some guy walk the length of the country in the Nude in the last couple of years?
> 
> If I remember correctly he did get arrested several times but they kept letting him go so.......   ;^D



When studying, on my campus we had a student who refused to wear any clothes. He was usually only giggled at by some first year students, after seeing him a couple of times you got used to him and would not even remember at the end of the day.

I think he hardly ever got any trouble with police or security.

But then, this was in a small town in Germany ....


----------



## Big Mike

Just one person in the nude, in public?

Look up Spencer Tunik...


----------



## Tiberius47

JerryPH said:


> Yeah, but then the "model" has to worry about "shrinkage".  Thats never a good thing to have happen at a nudy shoot. :lmao: :lmao:



Photoshop, my friend.  Photoshop.


----------



## gizmo2071

I'd just do it and not worry about it.
You need to be totally relaxed about it. If your doing it and somebody walks past and you quickly grab your equipment and somebody quickly throws a coat on, then it's going to look really suspicous.
I'd be open and honest, British people will probably just be nosey or walk on by, unless you look like your doing something dodgey and they may phone the authorities.


----------



## Lorielle99

JIP said:


> I think anywhere but the US has a much more relaxed attitude about such things.


 
oh most definitaly. but yes, keep a robe handy when people come up and act like you were shooting him in his robe. but the odds of someone finding you are slim and the odds of someone caring are even slimmer. i say do it. and yes i watched a documentary about spencer tunick, it was pretty neat.


----------



## curtiswheat

Sideburns said:


> or it's too cold for people to be out anyways...you'll be fine.



Better bring a zoom!


----------



## Mrsforeman1

Where can you get these printed?


----------



## Payt

Mrsforeman1 said:


> Where can you get these printed?



I'm sure that just about anywhere you go (as long as it is a photo specific business, or at least somewhere that can realize and appreciate the art) would be more than happy to print such things. This is assuming that the subjects are of legal age. But hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## jasontag

I shoot nudes exclusively and I've been interupted a few times but I always bring a pretty sarong or wrap for the models to wear so we can just keep shooting.  If it gets too bad then we just leave and shoot somewhere else....

Aloha,
Jason Tag
www.jasontagphoto.com


----------



## mrodgers

jasontag said:


> ....but I always bring a pretty sarong or wrap for the models to wear.....


I am test wearing a new brand of contacts that don't fit my eye correctly.  They are moving around and drying out.  Makes it difficult to read forums on the computer......

I read that quickly as _"....but I always bring saran wrap for the models....."_ :lmao:


----------



## johnmh

Don't get upset if unexpected passerbys starts laughing......(better than calling for the cops)

My at-the-time 57 year old mother and a friend were exploring an old cemetery and chanced upon a woman taking nude shots of a boyfriend(?).....   _kinky location IMO_.....  they broke out laughing hysterically...... I would think it killed the mood - whatever that might have been


----------

